

Show HN: Medalist, an elegant website builder for athletes - plehoux
http://medali.st/

======
meeunier
Hey guys!

I'm a Team USA athlete & the co-founder of Medalist.

A couple months ago I tried to build myself a website so I gave a shot at
Wordpress, Blogspot and couple others but they were too complicated and didn't
fit with my athlete reality.

So along with some of my friends, we created Medalist – a website builder for
athletes that makes it easy to create a beautiful website in 5 minutes (for
free).

Any feedback would be appreciated! Thanks for trying it out!

Antoine

